# Configurer AirPort express 2012 mode client



## stéphane83 (28 Août 2012)

Salut,
J'ai installé un AirPort express dans le seul but d'envoyer la musique vers un ampli.
Par contre la configuration automatique me propose d'étendre le réseau.
Hors, j'ai remarqué que cela créé des perturbations sur mes appareils wifi qui sont à proximité.
J'ai pu en effet constater que l'Airport étend le réseau sans fil depuis ma Time Capsule et ce n'est pas ce que je souhaite.
Comment configurer AirPort express juste en récepteur pour recevoir un signal AirPlay et non étendre mon réseau ?
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

 ceci devrait t'apporter toutes les réponses : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1731?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## introid (14 Septembre 2012)

Je rebondis, mais comment active t'on le mode wifi invité?
Je n'ai pas trouvé...
Je suis en mode pont, je rentre en CPL et je rebalance le tout en wifi, mais j'aimerais pouvoir offrir du wifi à mes invités dans leur donner accès à mon wifi privé.
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 regarde si ceci peut aider : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3477?viewlocale=fr_FR

Et là, page 28 : http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/Apple_AirPort_Networks_Early2009_F.pdf


----------



## stéphane83 (15 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> regarde si ceci peut aider : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3477?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> Et là, page 28 : http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/Apple_AirPort_Networks_Early2009_F.pdf


Merci!


----------

